# Wyndham points question



## justmeinflorida (Jul 19, 2012)

I was looking at a listing for a resort that has a high amount of points and was wondering how it was possible for the listing to have so many points, when no rooms at that resort went for that many points? Also the listing doesn't specify a unit# or wk#, so that double confuses me.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 19, 2012)

justmeinflorida said:


> I was looking at a listing for a resort that has a high amount of points and was wondering how it was possible for the listing to have so many points, when no rooms at that resort went for that many points? Also the listing doesn't specify a unit# or wk#, so that double confuses me.



I am not sure what you are asking.  If you posted the link, that would be helpful in responding.  Without looking at the listing, I am assuming the high number of points reference is to the number of points that come with the contract.  Not all timeshares that are under a points system have a specific unit or week number associated with them.  If this is what I think it is, it may be a Club Wyndham Access contract where the resort identified is only one of many that are included in the Home Resort concept.  On the other hand, if it is a deeded points contract (UDI), then a review of the listing would need to be done to determine what the criter is.


----------



## justmeinflorida (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Sorry about not being more clear, sometimes things make more sense to me then they do to other :hysterical: Here's the listings:

Star Island

Mountain Vista

And thanks for your help.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 19, 2012)

justmeinflorida said:


> Thanks for the reply. Sorry about not being more clear, sometimes things make more sense to me then they do to other :hysterical: Here's the listings:
> 
> Star Island
> 
> ...



I am not familiar with these two resorts, from reading the ad, it appears they are deeded properties.  If you are interested in possably bidding these units, I would use the ask the seller link on the ads to have them clarify if they are deeded timeshares or are part of Club Wyndham Access.  I would not bid them until the seller clarified the point, since you have concerns about the issue.

Star Island is being represented as a deeded property, so my guess is the Club Wyndham Plus representation is accurate.

Mountain Vista Branson  is being represented as a deeded property.

As a side note, the fact that the points for the contract do not match what they want for a weeks stay does not bother me any.  Both appear to be legit.  It is my understanding that it has been common for a long time that Wyndham will give what they call equity trades where they take your exiting Wyndham contracts add the points together and add the points of a new purchase in and that becomes you contract points amount.  That appears to be what may have happened in both cases.


----------



## justmeinflorida (Jul 19, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> I am not familiar with these two resorts, from reading the ad, it appears they are deeded properties.  If you are interested in possably bidding these units, I would use the ask the seller link on the ads to have them clarify if they are deeded timeshares or are part of Club Wyndham Access.  I would not bid them until the seller clarified the point, since you have concerns about the issue.
> 
> Star Island is being represented as a deeded property, so my guess is the Club Wyndham Plus representation is accurate.



Club Wyndham Plus points, do they differ from regular Wyndham points? Are you limited to certain resorts?

I've asked the seller of SI for a copy of the estoppel and have yet to hear back, so we shall see.


----------



## justmeinflorida (Jul 20, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> I am not familiar with these two resorts, from reading the ad, it appears they are deeded properties.  If you are interested in possably bidding these units, I would use the ask the seller link on the ads to have them clarify if they are deeded timeshares or are part of Club Wyndham Access.  I would not bid them until the seller clarified the point, since you have concerns about the issue.
> 
> Star Island is being represented as a deeded property, so my guess is the Club Wyndham Plus representation is accurate.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much, I'm awaiting an estoppel from both parties.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 20, 2012)

You are making the mistake of assuming that all wyndham points contracts began life as a week. Some did and were converted to points and in these cases the contracts points value flows from the point value of the week, 

However at the newer resorts although deeded, the deed isnt for a particular unit/week. Rather its an undivided interest deed. Here is an example of a legal description in  a contract Im buying

_a 770,000/274,813,000 undivided fee simple interest as co-owners in Units 201 THROUGH 217, 301 THROUGH 310 ....... ("Condominium") having a Floating Use Right, together with an undivided interest in and to the common...._.

As you can see Im buying an interest in 27 condo units. These 27 units have a total allocation of almost 275 million points and Im getting 770 thousand of them

It gets even more complicated in the case of Club Wyndham Access contracts,  These memberships are not deeded, but rather you buy into a club that owns a ton of deeds from 35 or more resorts. So your particular contract is not only not rooted in a particular week its not even tied to a particular resort, in fact you dont have a deed at all


----------



## justmeinflorida (Jul 20, 2012)

ronparise said:


> You are making the mistake of assuming that all wyndham points contracts began life as a week. Some did and were converted to points and in these cases the contracts points value flows from the point value of the week,
> 
> However at the newer resorts although deeded, the deed isnt for a particular unit/week. Rather its an undivided interest deed. Here is an example of a legal description in  a contract Im buying
> 
> ...



and it keeps getting more complicated  So why do they put a resort name on them at all? If it's not deeded with a certain resort, that makes ARP null correct? And these would make me limited to where I can stay?


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 20, 2012)

justmeinflorida said:


> and it keeps getting more complicated  So why do they put a resort name on them at all? If it's not deeded with a certain resort, that makes ARP null correct?



Club Wyndham Plus and Wyndham Club Access points, as I understand it, are usable at the 10 month or less point pretty much interchangably at all resorts under either's jurisdication for the units that are under their jurisdicition.  These points, typically, are not interchangeable with Worldmark by Wyndham points or other Wyndham programs.  

The units Ron made referance to are at a specific resort and that is why the Resort is named.  The ARP rights are good at that resort.  Also, under some circumstances, receiptrical ARP rights may be tied to a resort other than the home resort.

With deeded properties, the maintance fees are set by the designated resort.  Special Assessments, if levyed would be done by the Home Resort.  There are some curcumstances where your resort may dis-affiliate with Wyndham, causing problems all around.

In the case of Club Wyndham Access, you do not lose your ARP rights.  You have a share of the Club's ARP rights in all resorts they own at based on availability.  Some have wondered how strong the ARP availability is at certain Club Wyndham Access Resorts.

If you over think the issues, you will never buy a timeshare in any system.

You have raised some issues that are covered in a number of different threads.  What I gave is just a quick summary, not all would agree.  However, as a related side note, it appears the Wyndham forum has a verision of the flu going around, "be nice flu".


----------



## justmeinflorida (Jul 20, 2012)

hmmm...got a reply back for the SI listing:

Hi there and thanks for your question. We appreciate your interest in this timeshare. 

If you are the winning bidder I would be able to provide an estoppel.  

After reading everything I've read on the forum, shouldn't I be asking for this before hand?


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 20, 2012)

justmeinflorida said:


> hmmm...got a reply back for the SI listing:
> 
> Hi there and thanks for your question. We appreciate your interest in this timeshare.
> 
> ...



At this point, I pass.  I will let others answer, re-sales, especially off of E-Bay are very much a buyer beware market.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 20, 2012)

Typical slopiness no customer service of an eBay Mega Seller

Despite any language in the individual auction text, eBay listings are non binding as they relate to timeshare, real estate and auto auctions.

Although I think it's still to soon for you to be bidding after dodging the recision bullet . . . 

You are under no obligation to sign any contacts or send any money until they have proved to you what they are selling is what was listed

http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/non-binding-bid.html



> *Policy overview*
> 
> A non-binding bid is a bid that shows a buyer's interest in purchasing an item, but it doesn't create a formal contract between the buyer and the seller.* All bids made in the Real Estate and eBay Motors vehicles categories are considered non-binding*. Remember, bids placed in any other category are a legal commitment to purchase the item.


 


> In most cases, a bid on eBay is a legally binding contract between the buyer and the seller. Due to state laws and the complexities of real estate and vehicle transactions, bids in those categories are non-binding.


 
The eBay rules allow for the due dilligence to be performed belfore the formal purchase agreement is accepted *which is NOT* the completed auction.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 20, 2012)

This is what I would have a problem with :ignore: 



> This ownership is permanently deeded and the yearly maintenance fees *total only $2309.  *Please note that the maintenance fees are billed monthly at only $192.41 a month (does not include the $8 monthly service fee for monthly billing).


----------



## justmeinflorida (Jul 20, 2012)

Why would that be an issue? Doing the calculations the points would be $5.7 per 1000, a little on the higher side but also in a resort that we like, would get ARP and would def. go to yearly.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 20, 2012)

The obligation continues until you find a buyer

The Points Value for Prime Range from 175,000 (2 Bedroom) TO 224,000 (3 Bedroom) with value weeks being available for as little as 125,000

Yes you would get 2 - 3 weeks vacation at the resort, however you would be contractually obligated to paying the maintenance fees every year

I would suggest a contract closer to a week (175K-224K) perhaps EOY as a starter, since airfare is not an issue and you should be able to take advantage of inventory available at reduced point values at 60 days or less


----------



## justmeinflorida (Jul 20, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> The obligation continues until you find a buyer
> 
> The Points Value for Prime Range from 175,000 (2 Bedroom) TO 224,000 (3 Bedroom) with value weeks being available for as little as 125,000
> 
> ...



Would this also apply if we were going to stay at this resort 1-2 weeks a yearand then use the remainder of the points to do a few mini vaca's throughout the year at other resorts? DH gets 2 weeks of vaca. (anytime,these weeks can be broken up to extend a weekend off) ) and then EO Friday he's off at 1:30pm, so we have a lot of opportunities to do mini vaca's in Florida. One of our main goals is to take advantage of the Florida resident promo's for Disney & Universal from Jan.-June (3 day passes for $99 per person) plus we have Platinum Passes to all Anheiser Busch theme parks. We go to Busch Garden quite a bit because we're only about 20min away but Seaworld we've only been to twice. Going to the park all day with our children DD 13yr and DS 17mo gets really tiring and traveling over an hour back home with a tired toddler is something I don't want to do again.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 20, 2012)

I need to defer to a WVO/Fairfield Owner, 

IMHO it just seems like a boatload of points *and* M/Fs to commit to without having actually stayed in a timeshare . . 

Adding more points later will actualy only cost $ 299 for the BS Wyndam transfer fee


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 20, 2012)

justmeinflorida said:


> Would this also apply if we were going to stay at this resort 1-2 weeks a yearand then use the remainder of the points to do a few mini vaca's throughout the year at other resorts? DH gets 2 weeks of vaca. (anytime,these weeks can be broken up to extend a weekend off) ) and then EO Friday he's off at 1:30pm, so we have a lot of opportunities to do mini vaca's in Florida. One of our main goals is to take advantage of the Florida resident promo's for Disney & Universal from Jan.-June (3 day passes for $99 per person) plus we have Platinum Passes to all Anheiser Busch theme parks. We go to Busch Garden quite a bit because we're only about 20min away but Seaworld we've only been to twice. Going to the park all day with our children DD 13yr and DS 17mo gets really tiring and traveling over an hour back home with a tired toddler is something I don't want to do again.



The following is an example of a Friday and Saturday night in Janurary.  The same type of availability is currently available through March 22.  On that date through May, similar availablity is there, however, until the dates get closer, it needs to be a three day stay.

Check-In Nights Unit Type Details  Points Discount
 Points  
JANUARY 
01/04/2013 2 1 Bedroom Deluxe (B-side)   45,000  N/A   
01/04/2013 2 1 Bedroom Deluxe (B-side)   45,000  N/A   
01/04/2013 2 1 Bedroom Suite A-side   39,000  N/A   
01/04/2013 2 1 Bedroom Suite A-side   39,000  N/A   
01/04/2013 2 2 Bedroom Deluxe   64,000  N/A   
01/04/2013 2 2 Bedroom Lockoff    84,000  N/A   
01/04/2013 2 2 Bedroom Lockoff    84,000  N/A   
01/04/2013 2 3 Bedroom Deluxe   76,000  N/A


----------



## justmeinflorida (Jul 20, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> The following is an example of a Friday and Saturday night in Janurary.  The same type of availability is currently available through March 22.  On that date through May, similar availablity is there, however, until the dates get closer, it needs to be a three day stay.
> 
> Check-In Nights Unit Type Details  Points Discount
> Points
> ...



Thank you so much for posting this. Now that I see what can be available for x amount of points, we won't be doing that deal or any other with that many points. We don't have access to these figure because we don't own anything yet, so this is much appreciated.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 20, 2012)

justmeinflorida said:


> Thank you so much for posting this. Now that I see what can be available for x amount of points, we won't be doing that deal or any other with that many points. We don't have access to these figure because we don't own anything yet, so this is much appreciated.



Just be ware that the points I quoted are for that specific date.  They vary widely by season.  For example, I just checked the first week of June under ARP for Star Island and it was 105,000 points for a one bedroom for June 1, 2013 under ARP.  It was 126,000 points for June 1, 2013 for Bonnet Creek.  Bonnet Creek for June 8, 2013 was 189,000 (If I remember right, it was 18x,000.  Also, be sure to note that the figures I posted earlier were for a Friday and Saturday night.


----------



## scootr5 (Jul 20, 2012)

justmeinflorida said:


> Thank you so much for posting this. Now that I see what can be available for x amount of points, we won't be doing that deal or any other with that many points. We don't have access to these figure because we don't own anything yet, so this is much appreciated.



Actually, you can access the member directory here, which lists all of the points required for the various resorts.


----------



## justmeinflorida (Jul 20, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Just be ware that the points I quoted are for that specific date.  They vary widely by season.  For example, I just checked the first week of June under ARP for Star Island and it was 105,000 points for a one bedroom for June 1, 2013 under ARP.  It was 126,000 points for June 1, 2013 for Bonnet Creek.  Bonnet Creek for June 8, 2013 was 189,000 (If I remember right, it was 18x,000.  Also, be sure to note that the figures I posted earlier were for a Friday and Saturday night.



I understand and thanks again...at this point we're going to be looking at either an EY or OY, to start with and if we like it then we'll add another.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Jul 20, 2012)

justmeinflorida said:


> If you are the winning bidder I would be able to provide an estoppel.
> 
> After reading everything I've read on the forum, shouldn't I be asking for this before hand?



I would not let that stop the process at this point.  Wyndham estoppel letters cost like $50 and can only be purchased by the owner of the account.  The eBay seller may not be the actual owner of the points, but may be acting as an agent.  It's my understanding that eBay timeshare sales can be cancelled at any time before the closing of the deal.  You could commit and then back out if they didn't give you the info you need.  

If you really want this TS, ask yourself what do you risk by being the winning bidder?


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Jul 20, 2012)

justmeinflorida said:


> Thank you so much for posting this. Now that I see what can be available for x amount of points, we won't be doing that deal or any other with that many points. We don't have access to these figure because we don't own anything yet, so this is much appreciated.


You don't have access to what is actually available, but you can look at the Members Directory here http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/memberdirectory11-12/

You can pretty much know when availability will be tight such as summer beach weeks, and school holidays.  Most other times, ARP is not needed.


----------



## justmeinflorida (Jul 20, 2012)

Cheryl20772 said:


> You don't have access to what is actually available, but you can look at the Members Directory here http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/memberdirectory11-12/
> 
> You can pretty much know when availability will be tight such as summer beach weeks, and school holidays.  Most other times, ARP is not needed.



Thank you, I actually have that bookmarked. What I would love to know is what can you snag up as a last minute or 60 day out and for many points. This I won't know until I own


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 20, 2012)

justmeinflorida said:


> Thank you, I actually have that bookmarked. What I would love to know is what can you snag up as a last minute or 60 day out and for many points. This I won't know until I own



Wyndham Resort at Fairfield Bay 

Fairfield Bay, AR 
Jul 20 - 26 Jul 27 / Aug 2 Aug 3 - 9 Aug 10 / 16 Aug 17 - 23 Aug 24 / 30 Aug 31 - Sep 6   / Sep 7 - Sep 13 
10%                    10%                             20%                            30%                       35% 30% 30% 35% 

Wyndham Sedona 

Sedona, AZ 
Jul 20 - 26 Jul 27 - Aug 2 Aug 3 - 9 Aug 10 - 16 Aug 17 - 23 Aug 24 - 30 Aug 31 - Sep 6 Sep 7 - Sep 13 
- 10% - - 25% 25% 20% - 


California

Wyndham Canterbury at San Francisco** 

San Francisco, CA 
Jul 20 - 26 Jul 27 - Aug 2 Aug 3 - 9 Aug 10 - 16 Aug 17 - 23 Aug 24 - 30 Aug 31 - Sep 6 Sep 7 - Sep 13 
- - - - - - 10% 20% 


Wyndham Harbour Lights 

San Diego, CA 
Jul 20 - 26 Jul 27 - Aug 2 Aug 3 - 9 Aug 10 - 16 Aug 17 - 23 Aug 24 - 30 Aug 31 - Sep 6 Sep 7 - Sep 13 
- - - - - - 10% - 


Colorado

Wyndham Pagosa** 

Pagosa Springs, CO 
Jul 20 - 26 Jul 27 - Aug 2 Aug 3 - 9 Aug 10 - 16 Aug 17 - 23 Aug 24 - 30 Aug 31 - Sep 6 Sep 7 - Sep 13 
- - - - 20% 20% 20% 20% 


Wyndham Vacation Resorts Steamboat Springs** 

Steamboat Springs, CO 
Jul 20 - 26 Jul 27 - Aug 2 Aug 3 - 9 Aug 10 - 16 Aug 17 - 23 Aug 24 - 30 Aug 31 - Sep 6 Sep 7 - Sep 13 
- - - - - 20% 20% 25% 

Back to top 


Florida

Orlando International Resort Club 

Orlando, FL 
Jul 20 - 26 Jul 27 - Aug 2 Aug 3 - 9 Aug 10 - 16 Aug 17 - 23 Aug 24 - 30 Aug 31 - Sep 6 Sep 7 - Sep 13 
- 20% 25% 30% 30% 25% 25% 25% 


Star Island 

Orlando, FL 
Jul 20 - 26 Jul 27 - Aug 2 Aug 3 - 9 Aug 10 - 16 Aug 17 - 23 Aug 24 - 30 Aug 31 - Sep 6 Sep 7 - Sep 13 
- - - 20% 35% 35% 35% 35% 


Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort** 

Orlando, FL 
Jul 20 - 26 Jul 27 - Aug 2 Aug 3 - 9 Aug 10 - 16 Aug 17 - 23 Aug 24 - 30 Aug 31 - Sep 6 Sep 7 - Sep 13 
- - - 30% 20% 25% 25% - 


Wyndham Cypress Palms 

Orlando, FL 
Jul 20 - 26 Jul 27 - Aug 2 Aug 3 - 9 Aug 10 - 16 Aug 17 - 23 Aug 24 - 30 Aug 31 - Sep 6 Sep 7 - Sep 13 
- 10% 20% 30% 30% 25% 25% 25% 


Wyndham Palm-Aire** 

Fort Lauderdale, FL 
Jul 20 - 26 Jul 27 - Aug 2 Aug 3 - 9 Aug 10 - 16 Aug 17 - 23 Aug 24 - 30 Aug 31 - Sep 6 Sep 7 - Sep 13 
- - - - - 10% 25% 25% 


Wyndham Santa Barbara 

Pompano Beach, FL 
Jul 20 - 26 Jul 27 - Aug 2 Aug 3 - 9 Aug 10 - 16 Aug 17 - 23 Aug 24 - 30 Aug 31 - Sep 6 Sep 7 - Sep 13 
- - - 10% 20% 25% 25% 20% 


Wyndham Sea Gardens 

Fort Lauderdale, FL 
Jul 20 - 26 Jul 27 - Aug 2 Aug 3 - 9 Aug 10 - 16 Aug 17 - 23 Aug 24 - 30 Aug 31 - Sep 6 Sep 7 - Sep 13 
- - - - - 10% 20% 20% 


Wyndham Vacation Resorts Panama City Beach** 

Panama City Beach, FL 
Jul 20 - 26 Jul 27 - Aug 2 Aug 3 - 9 Aug 10 - 16 Aug 17 - 23 Aug 24 - 30 Aug 31 - Sep 6 Sep 7 - Sep 13 
- 10% 10% 20% 30% 25% 25% 25% 


Wyndham Vacation Resorts Reunion at Orlando 

Orlando, FL 
Jul 20 - 26 Jul 27 - Aug 2 Aug 3 - 9 Aug 10 - 16 Aug 17 - 23 Aug 24 - 30 Aug 31 - Sep 6 Sep 7 - Sep 13 
- - - - - 20% 25% 10% 

Back to top 


Hawai´i

Wyndham at Waikiki Beach Walk** 

Honolulu, Oahu, HI 
Jul 20 - 26 Jul 27 - Aug 2 Aug 3 - 9 Aug 10 - 16 Aug 17 - 23 Aug 24 - 30 Aug 31 - Sep 6 Sep 7 - Sep 13 
10% 20% 20% 20% 20% - - 10% 


Wyndham Bali Hai Villas 

Princeville, HI 
Jul 20 - 26 Jul 27 - Aug 2 Aug 3 - 9 Aug 10 - 16 Aug 17 - 23 Aug 24 - 30 Aug 31 - Sep 6 Sep 7 - Sep 13 
10% 10% - - - - - - 


Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort 

Kailua-Kona, HI 
Jul 20 - 26 Jul 27 - Aug 2 Aug 3 - 9 Aug 10 - 16 Aug 17 - 23 Aug 24 - 30 Aug 31 - Sep 6 Sep 7 - Sep 13 
20% 25% 20% 25% 30% 25% 25% 25% 


Wyndham Royal Sea Cliff 

Kailua-Kona, HI 
Jul 20 - 26 Jul 27 - Aug 2 Aug 3 - 9 Aug 10 - 16 Aug 17 - 23 Aug 24 - 30 Aug 31 - Sep 6 Sep 7 - Sep 13 
20% 25% 20% 20% 10% - - - 


Wyndham Vacation Resorts Royal Garden at Waikiki 

Honolulu, HI 
Jul 20 - 26 Jul 27 - Aug 2 Aug 3 - 9 Aug 10 - 16 Aug 17 - 23 Aug 24 - 30 Aug 31 - Sep 6 Sep 7 - Sep 13 
- - - 10% 10% 20% - - 


Louisiana

Wyndham Avenue Plaza 

New Orleans, LA 
Jul 20 - 26 Jul 27 - Aug 2 Aug 3 - 9 Aug 10 - 16 Aug 17 - 23 Aug 24 - 30 Aug 31 - Sep 6 Sep 7 - Sep 13 
- - - - - 10% - 10% 


Wyndham La Belle Maison** 

New Orleans, LA 
Jul 20 - 26 Jul 27 - Aug 2 Aug 3 - 9 Aug 10 - 16 Aug 17 - 23 Aug 24 - 30 Aug 31 - Sep 6 Sep 7 - Sep 13 
- - - - - 10% - - 


Maryland

Wyndham Vacation Resorts at National Harbor 

National Harbor, MD 
Jul 20 - 26 Jul 27 - Aug 2 Aug 3 - 9 Aug 10 - 16 Aug 17 - 23 Aug 24 - 30 Aug 31 - Sep 6 Sep 7 - Sep 13 
- - - - - 10% 10% 10% 


Massachusetts

Wyndham Bentley Brook 

Hancock, MA 
Jul 20 - 26 Jul 27 - Aug 2 Aug 3 - 9 Aug 10 - 16 Aug 17 - 23 Aug 24 - 30 Aug 31 - Sep 6 Sep 7 - Sep 13 
- - - - - - 10% 20% 


Missouri

Wyndham Branson at The Falls 

Branson, MO 
Jul 20 - 26 Jul 27 - Aug 2 Aug 3 - 9 Aug 10 - 16 Aug 17 - 23 Aug 24 - 30 Aug 31 - Sep 6 Sep 7 - Sep 13 
- - - 20% 35% 35% 35% 35% 


Wyndham Branson at The Meadows 

Branson, MO 
Jul 20 - 26 Jul 27 - Aug 2 Aug 3 - 9 Aug 10 - 16 Aug 17 - 23 Aug 24 - 30 Aug 31 - Sep 6 Sep 7 - Sep 13 
- - - 20% 35% 35% 35% 35% 


Wyndham Mountain Vista 

Branson, MO 
Jul 20 - 26 Jul 27 - Aug 2 Aug 3 - 9 Aug 10 - 16 Aug 17 - 23 Aug 24 - 30 Aug 31 - Sep 6 Sep 7 - Sep 13 
- - - 20% 35% 35% 35% 35% 

Back to top 


New Jersey

Wyndham Skyline Tower 

Atlantic City, NJ 
Jul 20 - 26 Jul 27 - Aug 2 Aug 3 - 9 Aug 10 - 16 Aug 17 - 23 Aug 24 - 30 Aug 31 - Sep 6 Sep 7 - Sep 13 
- - - - - - 10% 20% 


Nevada

Wyndham Grand Desert** 

Las Vegas, NV 
Jul 20 - 26 Jul 27 - Aug 2 Aug 3 - 9 Aug 10 - 16 Aug 17 - 23 Aug 24 - 30 Aug 31 - Sep 6 Sep 7 - Sep 13 
10% 20% 20% 30% 30% 25% 25% 25% 


Wyndham South Shore 

Zephyr Cove, NV 
Jul 20 - 26 Jul 27 - Aug 2 Aug 3 - 9 Aug 10 - 16 Aug 17 - 23 Aug 24 - 30 Aug 31 - Sep 6 Sep 7 - Sep 13 
- - - - - - - 10% 


Puerto Rico

Rio Mar Beach Resort & Spa, A Wyndham Grand Resort 

Rio Grande, PR 
Jul 20 - 26 Jul 27 - Aug 2 Aug 3 - 9 Aug 10 - 16 Aug 17 - 23 Aug 24 - 30 Aug 31 - Sep 6 Sep 7 - Sep 13 
- - - - 10% 10% 10% 20% 

Back to top 


Tennessee

Wyndham Nashville** 

Nashville, TN 
Jul 20 - 26 Jul 27 - Aug 2 Aug 3 - 9 Aug 10 - 16 Aug 17 - 23 Aug 24 - 30 Aug 31 - Sep 6 Sep 7 - Sep 13 
- - - - - 25% 25% 20% 


Wyndham Vacation Resorts Great Smokies Lodge** 

Smoky Mountains, TN 
Jul 20 - 26 Jul 27 - Aug 2 Aug 3 - 9 Aug 10 - 16 Aug 17 - 23 Aug 24 - 30 Aug 31 - Sep 6 Sep 7 - Sep 13 
- - - - 20% 20% 25% 20% 


Wyndham Resort at Fairfield Glade 

Fairfield Glade, TN 
Jul 20 - 26 Jul 27 - Aug 2 Aug 3 - 9 Aug 10 - 16 Aug 17 - 23 Aug 24 - 30 Aug 31 - Sep 6 Sep 7 - Sep 13 
- - - - 20% 25% 20% 20% 


Wyndham Smoky Mountains** 

Smoky Mountains, TN 
Jul 20 - 26 Jul 27 - Aug 2 Aug 3 - 9 Aug 10 - 16 Aug 17 - 23 Aug 24 - 30 Aug 31 - Sep 6 Sep 7 - Sep 13 
- - - - - - 20% 25% 

Virginia

Wyndham Governor's Green** 

Williamsburg, VA 
Jul 20 - 26 Jul 27 - Aug 2 Aug 3 - 9 Aug 10 - 16 Aug 17 - 23 Aug 24 - 30 Aug 31 - Sep 6 Sep 7 - Sep 13 
- - - - - 20% 35% 35% 


Wyndham Kingsgate** 

Williamsburg, VA 
Jul 20 - 26 Jul 27 - Aug 2 Aug 3 - 9 Aug 10 - 16 Aug 17 - 23 Aug 24 - 30 Aug 31 - Sep 6 Sep 7 - Sep 13 
- - - - - 20% 35% 35% 


Wyndham Patriots' Place 

Williamsburg, VA 
Jul 20 - 26 Jul 27 - Aug 2 Aug 3 - 9 Aug 10 - 16 Aug 17 - 23 Aug 24 - 30 Aug 31 - Sep 6 Sep 7 - Sep 13 
- - - - - 20% 30% 35% 


Virgin Islands

Bluebeards Beach Club 

St. Thomas, U.S. Virgin Islands 
Jul 20 - 26 Jul 27 - Aug 2 Aug 3 - 9 Aug 10 - 16 Aug 17 - 23 Aug 24 - 30 Aug 31 - Sep 6 Sep 7 - Sep 13 
- - - - - - 10% - 


Elysian Beach Resort 

St. Thomas, U.S. Virgin Islands 
Jul 20 - 26 Jul 27 - Aug 2 Aug 3 - 9 Aug 10 - 16 Aug 17 - 23 Aug 24 - 30 Aug 31 - Sep 6 Sep 7 - Sep 13 
- - - - - - 10% -


----------



## justmeinflorida (Jul 20, 2012)

Thank you, this is very helpful information for us. With 26 possible mini vaca. possibilities, this is wonderful news.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 20, 2012)

justmeinflorida said:


> Thank you, this is very helpful information for us. With 26 possible mini vaca. possibilities, this is wonderful news.



Appears 10 to 30 percent off the resort specials if you are flexable on the time frames.  I am not that familiar with this program, but I think these are for a week.


----------



## justmeinflorida (Jul 20, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Appears 10 to 30 percent off the resort specials if you are flexable on the time frames.  I am not that familiar with this program, but I think these are for a week.



DH has 2 weeks off every year and can request them 3-4wks in advance. Helps that his cousin is his boss


----------



## Renny30 (Jul 20, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Appears 10 to 30 percent off the resort specials if you are flexable on the time frames.  I am not that familiar with this program, but I think these are for a week.



RR - is the percentage off a percentage off the number of points normally required? For example if it takes 105K points at Smoky Mtns for a 1 bedroom the percentage off would be 105K - 20% = 84K points?


----------



## markb53 (Jul 20, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Appears 10 to 30 percent off the resort specials if you are flexable on the time frames.  I am not that familiar with this program, but I think these are for a week.



I just checked a 2 night stay at Fairfield Bay starting Sept 8th. The normal points would 40500. I got 26325 discounted points, a savings of 35%. So a one week stay is not required.


----------



## justmeinflorida (Jul 20, 2012)

markb53 said:


> I just checked a 2 night stay at Fairfield Bay starting Sept 8th. The normal points would 40500. I got 26325 discounted points, a savings of 35%. So a one week stay is not required.



that's even better news...thank you


----------



## Renny30 (Jul 20, 2012)

markb53 said:


> I just checked a 2 night stay at Fairfield Bay starting Sept 8th. The normal points would 40500. I got 26325 discounted points, a savings of 35%. So a one week stay is not required.



Talk about cool. I only do 3 to 5 night trips, so I'm glad to know I'll be able to take advantage of some point discounts. Now I really can't wait to get my points.  Hope Wyndham doesn't drag it out.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 20, 2012)

I will defer to Mark.  I can not see the real effect because my discounted screen shows my VIP Platium and not the Resort Discounts.  My guess is it the percent off the total point amount.  Bear in mind, it appears I may be not so good at guessing.


----------

